# New camera setup



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I picked up this Seesnake for cheap, but the monitor was crap and had no way to record. So I robbed the connector from the Ridgid monitor and pieced together this unit with a recorder, color monitor that's typically used as a headrest monitor in SUV's and a massive rechargeable battery that will last close to a week on a single charge...I still have almost all of the money I had budgeted for a camera, so I may go ahead and pick up larger Ridgid 325' self leveling reel as well


----------

